# Bill's frogs



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I just received my portion of Bill Schwinn's frog collection. Very exciting! It's like your birthday but you have to give everything back. 

Here's a list of what I received:
1.1 powder blue
1.1.3 tricolor
1.1 yellowback
1.1 azureus
1.1 patricia
1.1 cobalts
1.0 sipaliwini (I have a fat girl that's been waiting for him)

They were very well packed and everything seems healthy and active. Thank you Mike Akana!

Unpacking pics:









































I'll post pics as they get settled in and then when they get to breeding.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Kris I can't help but notice you didn't get Bill's Lorenzos


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Kris I can't help but notice you didn't get Bill's Lorenzos


LOL yea. We all went back and forth on that. In the end, the general consensus was that it wasn't worth the risk to ship them. So, Mike has them settled into a nice tank. For the record, I was in the 'don't ship them' camp and Bill was in the 'ship them' camp.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

Hurry up and get breeding, I want some froglets.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

> 1.0 sipaliwini (I have a fat girl that's been waiting for him)


They're already courting! Good news, since we're trying to get tads in the water, asap, so Bill has an income to look forward to. The male is offspring from his old, old pair. The old pair remained in Florida with Mike to avoid the added stress of shipping the elderly. 

I think his other pairs need more settling in time. The E Anthonyi seem to be adjusting the fastest.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

frogface said:


> The E Anthonyi seem to be adjusting the fastest.


I'm surprised the E. anthonyi didn't double in numbers during transit.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

When bill gets back on his feet and has all the tads morph out there should be a largely advertised sale here so that we can help him out. Almost a reverse of everyone selling for him, now we buy from him.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Bill's male Sip paired up with my female. They are going to make beautiful babies!!

He has a little nose rub from his trip but appears to be in excellent shape, otherwise. Don't mind his weird posture. She's giving him a back rub while he's trying to shed.


----------



## tfox799947 (Jun 4, 2012)

What great news and a great looking couple.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

congrats on pairing up your sip! is the leaf under the petri dish to encourage them to lay there?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

goof901 said:


> congrats on pairing up your sip! is the leaf under the petri dish to encourage them to lay there?


Thanks! Yes, I put the leaf under there to try to trick them. 

I'll be making huts for them all, this weekend.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

frogface said:


> Thanks! Yes, I put the leaf under there to try to trick them.
> 
> I'll be making huts for them all, this weekend.


does it work??


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Don't know. They spend a lot of time sitting in the dish but maybe they would do that without the leaf. Can't hurt.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here is a sneak peek at the frogs in my care. 









Sorry, I'm a dork. 

Just wanted to bring this back up so Bill would know where to go to monitor his frogs. The sheet is over their tanks to darken them against the table lamp that I keep on. The sides of their tanks are covered with green paper, which seems to calm them quite a bit. 

I'm going to be fancying up the tanks tomorrow and will hopefully have some real shots to post.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

frogface said:


> Here is a sneak peek at the frogs in my care.
> 
> View attachment 33716
> 
> ...


That is so NOT cool!!!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

ok, ok, here they are. Bill please make sure I have them sorted correctly, before we start getting eggs 

Their tanks will be planted more heavily today. I wanted to keep things simple, and the frogs easy to see, until I was sure everyone was healthy. They've been through a lot with all the moving around and shipping. I'll post some FTSs once I'm done. 

Azureus pair having breakfast








Female Patricia








Male Patricia in exile. He's a mean frog!








Female Cobalt








Male Cobalt








Powder Blue pair








Yellow Back pair. 








Two of five E Anthonyi Santa Isabella


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

It does look like they are paired correctly. So how about some eggs now


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Well finally! Not bad for a first clutch. He was in the pond, I guess getting re-loaded. Hopefully he was under that leaf at some point. She doesn't really get how it goes. First she was trying to court him when he was shedding, and, then this morning she was following him around and patting him like crazy, while he was trying to poop.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

frogface said:


> Bill's male Sip paired up with my female. They are going to make beautiful babies!!
> 
> He has a little nose rub from his trip but appears to be in excellent shape, otherwise. Don't mind his weird posture. She's giving him a back rub while he's trying to shed.
> 
> View attachment 33569


That`s not what it looks like to me.....

John


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> That`s not what it looks like to me.....
> 
> John


I <3 you John, LMAO.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

The happy couple. He wasn't fat like that this morning. He's just coming back from the pond in this pic. Either she did something to him or he's filled up for his watering duties. 









eta: Yes, he's peeing on the eggs now! Or whatever it is they do.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

I'm ready to send you a deposit for Sip babies!!!!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> I'm ready to send you a deposit for Sip babies!!!!


I know, right!? I promise we are not line breeding. He had a male, I had a female. It was just luck that they happen to be the 2 most beautiful sips ever


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

That's awesome, they hooked up fast Gratzes


----------



## Cfrog (Oct 28, 2011)

BABY SIPS! where is your list?


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> I'm ready to send you a deposit for Sip babies!!!!


I'm with Jon! I want some sips sooo bad! I'll trade ya some leucs hahah I have like 30 tads right now that'll be oow by the end of the month hopefully.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

They're at it again. Please don't judge her, she's been waiting a long time for a fella 

eta: These are all Bill's babies, at least until things settle down for him. I believe he said that the first few froglets are already spoken for. But I'll be sure to post lots of pics of them as I'm sure they will be stunning.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Bill, the taskmaster, decided the frogs have been goofing off long enough, and, ordered them back to work. So, I gave each of the pairs one of my handmade love huts. I hope to have good things to report tomorrow.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Update: the Yellow Backs are in their new hut, the Powder Blues are looking at their new hut, and, the Azureus are asleep under a leaf.


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

frogface said:


> Update: the Yellow Backs are in their new hut, the Powder Blues are looking at their new hut, and, the Azureus are asleep under a leaf.


I will give you taskmaster! I don't want them thinking they are there for a vacation. When are you going to start marketing your mud huts?


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Have to agree! Those mud huts are insanely cool!


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

I have to agree about the mudhuts also. Lol 
Buddy

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks! The mud huts are easy to make and the frogs seem to like them. The opening is small and the hut is damp. Oh, and ffs and springs hang out on them, turning them into feeding stations, too 

Here's what I do:

plastic container that will fit over a petri dish

melt hole in the center of the side with soldering iron (I don't have a dremel)

sand off any sharp edges

cover with 'clay' (100% clay cat litter and sphagnum or whatever is around)

put a little extra around the rim of the hole to make it smooth and safe


I love seeing their little noses poking out of the hole


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Male leaving the pond and on his way back to








this!








I hope she dropped them in the right place


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

And a tiny clutch from the E Anthonyi









Hey Bill, while I was scooping out Anthonyi eggs, I saw the Powder Blues and Azureus courting


----------



## goldenglovz (Sep 12, 2012)

Nice good luck with them all


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Looks like all Anthonyi eggs are good. They take pretty pictures 










Only 3 of the Sip eggs are good. But they're just getting started.


----------



## Pacblu202 (May 8, 2012)

frogface said:


> And a tiny clutch from the E Anthonyi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tiny?!? 21 eggs! That's a crazy lot of eggs!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I am very sad to announce the death of the beautiful little blue Sip. He appears to have succumbed to an impaction. 

On the brighter side, 13 viable E Anthonyi tads are in the water. Right now, they are all in a deli sized container, so, let me know if and how far I need to spread them out.









The Cobalts waking up








Leaf yanked off so I can take a pic (don't worry, I covered them back up)








Powder Blue sleeping in his hut


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Yay eggs! 








And the happy parents


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice work kiddo!!
I don`t know how you`ve been able to keep your sanity ( what little there was to start with) with everything thats been going on lately. There`s no spiders in any of those tanks is there?

John


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

None that I've seen but some of Bill's frogs are mean enough to take care of nasty spiders by themselves


----------

